# DX for Phacodonesis



## coderguy1939 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm looking at 379.39 as a possible DX code for phacodonesis which is a tremulousness of the lens due to loss of zonular support.  If anyone has a more specific code, please let me know.  Thanks.


----------

